# New zombie in town



## zombieorder (Aug 26, 2008)

Hidee-ho! I've been lurking around here for a few days learning as much as I can about building props. There is some amazing talent around here!

My current project is a zombie yard display for Halloween. We have a large iron gate that the zombies are going to be escaping from. I'll post more about the project when I get a little more done on it. 

I LOVE goofy horror movies, the cheesier, the better. I'm a big fan of zombies, Cthulhu, and things with tentacles.

I am working toward a monster/halloween themed Christmas tree each year. I made a huge Flying Spaghetti Monster tree topper last year. 

I love to get into projects, and wish I was better about finishing them. 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone here!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

WELL, WELCOME... cool to have a few zombies around...

WAIT are you "chat" trained, like you wont eat my flesh now right?? LOL well sounds like you have some cool props, and we LOVE pictures... ahem


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome, It does sound like you have some great props. Your zombie theme sounds great, and yes, we would love some pics!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome!! I cant wait to see your pictures. Especially Zombie ones, Ms. Wicked on here LOVES zombies


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You can never have to many zombies....welcome to the forum!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

As you can see I've got those pesky zombies, too.


----------



## zombieorder (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm totally trained.  Mostly.

I'm cursing myself for my very poor photo organizing. Darn my lazy ways.

The only cool yard decor I have so far is this awesome lawn zombie, which was a purchased gift.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome. That is an awesome piece.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome
hey that yard zombie looks like a guy i work with--- lol, wait till i show him
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...&friendID=395950367&albumID=0&imageID=8633400


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome ZombieOrder


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome...Please post pics as you can


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A little late, but welcome aboard.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Hang out here long enough and you'll NEVER get any of your projects finished...just like the rest of us!


----------

